# BARRIOS TRUJILLANOS: CALIFORNIA¡¡¡¡¡



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah bueno, entonces pudieron haberle puesto Texas o Nevada, el primero me gusta más.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ah bueno, entonces pudieron haberle puesto Texas o Nevada, el primero me gusta más.


jajajaja, y encima la avenida principal de esa Urb. se llama Los Angeles. Es la avenida donde hay un Merpisa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah no entonces es demasiada coincidencia, de repente su fundador fue un ****** californiano, o quisieron rendirle honores a ese rico estado norteamericano.


----------

